# RIP Terry Pratchett



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/mar/12/terry-pratchett-author-of-the-discworld-series-dies-aged-66

*Terry Pratchett, author of the Discworld series, dies aged 66*

Sir Terry Pratchett, author of the Discworld series of novels who had early-onset Alzheimer's disease, has died aged 66, his publishers have announced.

He passed away in his home, with his cat sleeping on his bed surrounded by his family on Thursday.

He completed his last book, a new Discworld novel, in the summer of 2014.

Larry Finlay, MD at Transworld Publishers, said in a statement: "The world has lost one of its brightest, sharpest minds."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

O.
M.
G.

I'm almost crying, and I've never met him except through his wonderful writing.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

“No one is actually dead until the ripples they cause in the world die away...” (Reaper Man)

Then live on forever, Sir Terry Pratchett.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

NogDog said:


> O.
> M.
> G.
> 
> I'm almost crying, and I've never met him except through his wonderful writing.


I did meet him a couple of times, at signings and once in the street (I grew up not far from his home). He was just as wonderful in person as you'd hope.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> O.
> M.
> G.
> 
> I'm almost crying, and I've never met him except through his wonderful writing.


I know what you mean. I have moisture in the corners of my eyes over this even though I've never met him. I'm a little heartbroken.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> O.
> M.
> G.
> 
> I'm almost crying, and I've never met him except through his wonderful writing.


And every reader on this board knows that that counts.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> O.
> M.
> G.
> 
> I'm almost crying, and I've never met him except through his wonderful writing.


I'm a bit teary-eyed myself.

Mike


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

One of my favourite authors. Deeply saddened. The only crumb of comfort is that he left us before that awful disease could completely eat away at his mental faculties. He didn't want to go no longer knowing who he was. Rest easy, Sir Terry.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

alawston said:


> "No one is actually dead until the ripples they cause in the world die away..." (Reaper Man)
> 
> Then live on forever, Sir Terry Pratchett.


Yes, he lives on forever in his books. I am also glad he was able to keep his dignity and that the Reaper Man did his job swiftly and mercifully. But it is a sad loss for all of us who loved him, and the world seems a bit darker today.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

No No No No No No No

just no


We were lucky enough to get to a Discworld convention a few years ago and got to shake Sir Terry's hand.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

As an old denizen of alt.books.pratchett and alt.fan.pratchett, I am saddened. Miss you already, Pterry.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

I was lucky enough to hear him speak in Sydney a few years back, and judging by the reaction of the crowd, every person in the packed auditorium had been as profoundly affected by his books as I'd been. It was electric, we ran overtime, and the standing ovation felt as though it could have gone on forever.

His legacy lives on, the turtle moves, but yes, I think I'll just have a quiet day today.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Yesterday, even without meeting him, I couldn't really say anything. I tried multiple times to get words together and they wouldn't.

Today, I have to go to work in 15 minutes. In a school. And I don't care I'm breaking dress code in order to wear my discworld hoodie. They won't mind, they are probably more saddened people. And introducing my students to discworld is a bonus. I have enough on my kindle to read some aloud.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

No better way to remember the brilliant Terry Pratchett than by reading or re-reading one of his books. This one has it all - dilemmas of choice, comradeship, courage, action and drama - and that special brand of humour and humanity that was the author's special talent.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Daphne said:


> No better way to remember the brilliant Terry Pratchett than by reading or re-reading one of his books. This one has it all - dilemmas of choice, comradeship, courage, action and drama - and that special brand of humour and humanity that was the author's special talent.


If I could only read one Discworld book, that would be it.  However, right now I'm thinking I soon might read through the Rincewind books as my personal celebration of Sir Terry's life, as I have not re-read any of them in quite some time.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A very good author. How sad.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Couldn't believe this when I heard. Didn't imagine we'd lose him so soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SarahCarter said:


> Couldn't believe this when I heard. Didn't imagine we'd lose him so soon


This. Since he released a book last summer, I felt sure that the disease had not progressed so far.

Time to reread. I adore Rincewind. And Luggage.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm still going through an internal fight about whether I can justify buying all his books I don't own on kindle that are on kindle right now, and then binging all of them. I have a decent amount of discworld, but not enough on kindle, and mostly only the early books. 

I feel a need to, but, I feel a "he wrote so much that it'd be so expensive" at the same time. 

But, I think I can say without hesitation that of all celebrities, I cannot think of one who's death would affect me more.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

From xkcd.com (When you hover over the image there, you also see the text, "Thank you for teaching us how big our world is by sharing so many of your own.")


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Tuttle said:


> I'm still going through an internal fight about whether I can justify buying all his books I don't own on kindle that are on kindle right now, and then binging all of them. I have a decent amount of discworld, but not enough on kindle, and mostly only the early books.
> 
> I feel a need to, but, I feel a "he wrote so much that it'd be so expensive" at the same time.
> 
> But, I think I can say without hesitation that of all celebrities, I cannot think of one who's death would affect me more.


Hint: Put more than one Pratchett book on your KB gifting wish list.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

In homage to a scene in Going Postal, where a dead man's name was inserted into the Clacks to circulate forever, a similar thing is being done with Sir Terry Pratchett and the internet - http://gnuterrypratchett.com/


----------

